# [РЕШЕНО] Не разблокируется kwallet через PAM

## MAH69K

Привет. Не могу добиться автоматического разблокирования kwallet'а. Пароль от кошелька совпадает с паролем пользователя.

В /etc/pam.d/sddm у меня такое:

```
#%PAM-1.0

auth            include         system-login

-auth           optional        pam_kwallet5.so

#-auth          optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so

account         include         system-login

password        include         system-login

#-password      optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so use_authtok

session         optional        pam_keyinit.so force revoke

-session        optional        pam_kwallet5.so auto_start

session         include         system-login

#-session       optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so auto_start
```

Но после входа под своим пользователем, когда я запускаю Vivaldi - он всё равно запрашивает пароль от кошелька.

Содержимое ./.config/kwalletrc:

```
[Auto Allow]

sekretujo=Vivaldi,kded5,kwalletmanager5

[Wallet]

Close When Idle=false

Close on Screensaver=false

Default Wallet=sekretujo

Enabled=true

First Use=false

Idle Timeout=10

Launch Manager=false

Leave Manager Open=false

Leave Open=false

Prompt on Open=true

Use One Wallet=true
```

Last edited by MAH69K on Thu Nov 29, 2018 8:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MAH69K

Решил проблему. Оказывается это работает только если кошелёк называется "kdewallet". Эта инфа есть в Арч-вики (https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/KDE_Wallet#Unlock_KDE_Wallet_automatically_on_login) , но, к сожалению, не в нашей.

----------

